
Show HN: A React component to zoom images on hover - leonerone
https://github.com/LeoNero/react-img-zoom
======
leonerone
Hi everyone! I created a React component to zoom images when they are hovered
(and the zoom follows the mouse!)

You can check out a live demo here: [https://react-img-
zoom.netlify.com/](https://react-img-zoom.netlify.com/)

Now, I have two main goals: 1\. make the component accessible 2\. figure out
the best way to make the component work in mobile devices

Any help on how to achieve these two goals is appreciated!

